# thread sealant for residential steam lines



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I just finished redoing half of the black steel steam feed lines in a basement of a customers house last Friday using blue monster thread sealant tape. What do you like to use on black steel steam pipes?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Key-tite! The best for everything.:thumbup:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Blue Monster for everything...


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Doesn't matter. 
As long as the threads are clean.
Use a wire brush on old threads. Chase em with a die if you need to. 
Masters test here=100 psi on hand cut threads using only pro dope.
Here is some good advice: soak your newly threaded pieces in degreaser or dishwashing soap and send a rag through to remove the oil, so you don't contaminate the water in the boiler.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Lamp wick and Expando, just like the dead guys that installed them originally used. 

Blue block or leak lock will work on clean threads in good shape.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I put a chiller package from Germany the thread sealant was horse hair. You rap it in the threads just like Teflon. Strangest thing I ever seen worked good.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

For nice clean new pipe, Pro Dope. Anything going into an old pipe gets lamp wick as well.


----------

